# Cannot istall Batman Arkham Asylum 1.1 patch!



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

Hi. I have Batman Arkham Asylum installed on my harddrive but no my main (C hard drive. It appears that Batman Registry keys are not installed either. Because when i run the patch it tells me batman is not installed. Is there any way I can add My own batman registry keys? 

Thanks. :sigh:


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

I have the same problem with pes 2010, I cant re-install because all my cd's were thrown away. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you used a registry optimizer or any other cleanup utility recently? Do you have a System Restore point that you could try?

Reinstall Batman from the original disc to fix the registry entries, and you'll have to buy PES 2010 again if you don't have the discs and want to reinstall.


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

I tried everything and unfortunately I dont have a restore point. Ill I need is registry entries in my registryeditor. I have CCleaner but all it helps me with is cleaning up old registries.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See if this helps: http://www.regfiles.net/file/94


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Eidos Interactive Limited]
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Eidos Interactive Limited\Batman: Arkham Asylum]
> 
> ...


Make a backup of your registry before making any changes (regedit, File>Export). Change the {PATH} entry to your Batman folder. No guarantees it will work. There might be other entries, or it might only be compatible with the unpatched game or a particular patch number.


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

Thnx for the reply but can you guide me towards how to add the registry? Im not a total expert and I want to make sure I dont do anything wrong that will screw up my PC like countless times before. :4-thatsba


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to http://www.regfiles.net/file/94 and click the 'Download Now' button on the left to download *Batman_Arkham Asylum-www.regfiles.net.reg* and save it to your desktop.

Open your registry editor (Start > Search box > regedit).

Make a backup (File > Export).

Close regedit.

Go back to the desktop and double-click the reg file to run it. This will add the entries shown in my last post to your registry.

Open regedit again and go to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\RocksteadyLtd\Batman Arkham Asylum*

Right-click the Path entry on the right and select Modify. Replace {PATH} with your game folder. For example C:\Games\Batman.

Close regedit.


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

Ok I did everything you said but im stuck on the 'right-click path entry on the right'. Where exactly do you want me to right click cause I cant find '{PATH}'.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake. Right-click 'Install Directory' on the right and select Modify, then enter your game's folder path into the Value Data box and hit OK.

I've just run the downloaded file to enter the details into my computer's registry. See pic below.


----------

